

Netflix debuts multiple user profiles - michaelrbock
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/1/4563718/netflix-multiple-user-profiles

======
jack-r-abbit
A step in the right direction. I'd still like them to add separate log ins for
shared accounts. I'd really like to not worry about what my kids have access
to via the family account... and I don't really want to pay for a separate
account for the kids.

